# Smuggler caught



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

oh yeah, tha is not noticeable, what a goofball.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

all that for some ball pythons and some leo gex.... rediculous!

james


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

james67 said:


> all that for some ball pythons and some leo gex.... rediculous!
> 
> james


I know right!? I mean not that you should be stealing, but he should at least try to get something more rare and expensive than that!


----------



## sandiegoleu (Jun 2, 2009)

lol, ya but those balls were nice looking.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

what iscommon to us are rarities in other countries


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i know this but from my perspective bot of those animals can be had for about 15 dollars each. and they arent endangered, and were probably purchased from the pet trade. he might as well have been smuggling cigars. show me someone get busted taking captivus out of peru, now that would be exciting news.

james


----------



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

I am moving to norway to breed ball pythons and albino leopard geckos especially if they are in need of being smuggled lol. Incredible that something that is worth less than $10 is being smuggled in to a country.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Police always over-inflate the value of things they confiscate (that joint the kid had was the good stuff...worth $200 each!) but I imagine while not really worth $10,000 (which also may not have been USD) they are of considerably higher value there.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Plus I believe that Norway has a ban on all reptiles . . . that would increase the value of ANY herp . . .


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

I don't think the kid wasthat stupid just greedy. To do something to that dagree indicates it's not his first time. The spider tip themnoff otherwise he would of been in the clear. Even though what julio said proves true what is common ere it isn't else where. To see someone smuggling ball pythons which iv seen for sale for as low as 8 bucks each is shocking. Hisbpenalty was even more shocking. I believe hey let him go after signing a promisary note for 12,500 dollars. And no jail time. Not bad for smuggling. This just proves that bans just make peope do crazythings for the hobby LOL


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

He won't do any time. Scandinavia is notorious for having a lax justice system. Now he ended up in the states he'd be screwed.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

UmbraSprite said:


> Police always over-inflate the value of things they confiscate (that joint the kid had was the good stuff...worth $200 each!) but I imagine while not really worth $10,000 (which also may not have been USD) they are of considerably higher value there.


We also don''t know if the snakes were heterozygous carriers for some traits that would have significantly increased thier value over there. 

Ed


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Okay I don't know why the hell some idiot just negative rep'd me but I'm really po'd that somebody couldn't see I was saying he was a stupid smuggler and I'm not promoting smuggling of rarer reptiles. SPEAK UP whoever you are!


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

How does the rep system work? I don't understand how you can negative or positive rep a person on here.



kingnicky101 said:


> Okay I don't know why the hell some idiot just negative rep'd me but I'm really po'd that somebody couldn't see I was saying he was a stupid smuggler and I'm not promoting smuggling of rarer reptiles. SPEAK UP whoever you are!


----------



## kingnicky101 (Feb 20, 2009)

Okay somebody needs to grow up! I get negaive rep'd again for "whining".


----------

